# DÃ³nde estÃ¡n los masones latinos???



## martin (Oct 1, 2012)

A ver donde estÃ¡n los masones latinos??????


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Oct 1, 2012)

Buenos y felicidades hermano!


----------



## martin (Oct 2, 2012)

De donde eres?


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Dec 7, 2012)

martin said:


> De donde eres?



vivo en CT, mi familia es de Puerto Rico


----------



## wallace (Mar 29, 2013)

Reciban todos un abrazo fraternal desde Puerto Rico...


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## freemasonbayamo (Mar 30, 2013)

Un saludo fraternal a todos mis queridos hermanos desde hialeah miami


----------



## Ecossais (Apr 1, 2013)

Donde estan los masones latinos??? Just about everywhere!


----------



## Brett (Apr 1, 2013)

Hola hermano.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## freemasonbayamo (Apr 3, 2013)

Queridos y respetables hermanos  como se sienten todos en el dia de hoy.?


----------



## martin (Apr 14, 2013)

A q logias pertenecen?????


----------



## wallace (Apr 14, 2013)

R:.L:. Estrella de Luquillo #5


WAB

S:.F:.U:.


----------



## freemasonbayamo (Apr 14, 2013)

R:.l:. Bayamo


----------



## martin (Apr 18, 2013)

Blackwood lodge#311 AF.AM Maple-Woodbridge Ontario CANADA


----------



## nandouruguay (Apr 18, 2013)

Unversal loge #178 Tampa


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Brett (Apr 19, 2013)

Fort William 415, Thunder Bay Ontario.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## martin (Apr 19, 2013)

Q bueno encontrar hermanos de habla hispana me alegro mucho


----------



## martin (Apr 19, 2013)

Oh ya les mando un T.A.F


----------



## ARizo1011 (Apr 19, 2013)

Any Latin Masons in the SouthWest Florida area? 


Freemasonry


----------



## widows son (Apr 20, 2013)

Martin, cuando vas a venir a visitar?


----------



## martin (Apr 20, 2013)

Uno de estos dias hermano


----------



## widows son (Apr 20, 2013)

vas a la comunicaciÃ³n de la Gran Logia de julio?


----------



## martin (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes ill be there with the guys from the lodge shooting the shit and u


----------



## widows son (Apr 21, 2013)

Most likely. It'll be my first if I do. I'd like to go, from what I hear its quite the good time


----------



## martin (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh yesssss brother lot of drinking going on and u meet very cool people there tho


----------



## widows son (Apr 22, 2013)

Lol. This is what I hear. I do enjoy a good
A nice OV but I think is be more interested in what's going on during the GL


----------



## martin (Apr 22, 2013)

Well then u have to go the last day because the first 2 days y basically party then the last day is rlection for the new grand master


----------



## calo (Apr 23, 2013)

somos aqui en austin, tambien!


----------



## widows son (Apr 23, 2013)

Gotcha. Not even sure what happens my his will be my first.


----------



## SeeKer.mm (May 22, 2013)

Annawon Lodge #115 West Haven,CT


----------

